# Nigerian dwarfs



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting two Nigerian dwarf does are they any good for milking or no


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on how much milk you want. Obviously they don't milk a gallon a day like the full size goats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

If well bred, they give a small volume of rich, sweet milk - anywhere from 1 cup to 2 cups per milking. You'll want to be choosy if you're buying them for milk; Some Nigies can be difficult to milk due to small teats.

They do require a little different milking technique, even if they have great teats. You don't use your whole hand like you would on a cow or a full sized goat. It's more of a thumb and two fingers approach. 

Nigies can be very sweet and loving. They require less space and less feed. And they come in so many fabulous colors! However, they can be quite head strong, so they do better with lots of consistent training and interaction if you want them to be cooperative on the milk stand.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

If you really want a good producing milker, get a standard and not a Nigie. They have amazing and very prominent personalities but they milk very little (which is subjective, I suppose). If you are just going to use a little bit of fresh milk every morning, Nigies are great but you have to save up for a while to get enough for cheese unless you get a multiple goats.

Another problem with Nigies, they aren't great show goats unless you are 4H showing for showmanship, I don't know if you're interested in showing, but usually (at least around here), Nigies are lumped together with the large, elegant Oberhasli's and Saanens and generally don't place well. And one last downside- they (along with Alpines) are the biggest pains to deal with. They are hot-blooded fighters and usually if they don't want to do something, you'll get a run for your money. If trained at a young age, they can be milk stand trained or even trained to do tricks, but we've had 7 Nigerians in the past 3 years and every one is brilliant with a wonderful personality but wormer week isn't fun.

To sum up, they don't give much milk, generally don't place well in shows, and are very stubborn. However, they are highly intelligent and will happily learn tricks at an older age, they have some of the brightest personalities I've ever seen, and they are incredibly loyal so you'll always have a good friend.
This is my experience, others know more than I do, and you'll make the best decision for yourself and your farm. Good luck goating!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very much disagree with being stubborn. Also they are not generally hot blooded fighters. There are more Nigerians than other breeds at shows in my area. A well bred Nigerian can milk up to a half gallon a day but many milk a quart per day. 

Like any other type of animal, not all fit the general mold. But while the above poster had a bad experience with Nigerians, that is not usually the case.


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you for helping me learn about these new goats


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It very much depends on bloodlines. You specifically want someone who breeds for production (and of course health). My first freshener gave me a quart per milking this year, while feeding a kid. My other doe, who has longer lactations, gives me a little less but for a longer period.

I love my Nigerians, I feel they are a pretty hardy little goat who produces well for their size when bred for it. But since they are only 1/3 the size of a standard there will be a difference. If you want something in-between a Nigerian and a Standard, try something like a Mini Mancha, Mini Saanen, etc. They are crosses between a standard breed and a Nigerian. I have one Mini Mancha who is growing up and I'll be freshening her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nigerians are a dairy goat. They're bred to milk. That being said, not every breeder is focusing on good udders and production. There are Nigerians that are outstanding milkers and others that are not even worth the trouble. That goes for any breed though really. Nigerians can produce a lot of milk for their size and another good thing about them is they eat far less than a larger breed and take up less space so you can have more. 



> Another problem with Nigies, they aren't great show goats unless you are 4H showing for showmanship, I don't know if you're interested in showing, but usually (at least around here), Nigies are lumped together with the large, elegant Oberhasli's and Saanens and generally don't place well.


I'm not sure what kind of shows you've been to, but if you're showing ADGA, AGS, or NDGA registered Nigerians, they're showing against other Nigerians until you win your class and get a doe/buck going for best in show or best udder in show, only then would they be up against bigger breeds and that would exclude NDGA since they're Nigerians only. They're wonderful little goats to show and especially good for kids or smaller adults since their size makes them a bit easier to handle.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

I have had a great experience with my NDs. As with any other breed, bloodlines and care have a lot to do with milk production and for NDs' small size they can produce a solid amount of milk. Granted, not as much as standard sized dairy breeds can produce. But, I appreciate their sweet milk.

As for their temperament, I would not call the breed generally stubborn. I have found their attitudes to be easy going and sweet.

So, yes I believe most of the people on here have had good experiences with the breed. For milk and companionship.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

My Nigerian give a quart per milking. Find one that's bred for milking genes. Her teats are bigger too. Even my other nigerian would give a half if a quart.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

I find them less prone to worms than the Lamancha breed. Also easier to pick up if you need to place them somewhere.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I had NDs for several years. They have varying personalities, some great, some not so much. The milk was The Best! I have lamancha 
And mini-mancha's (crossed with ND) and love them too. The smaller size is easy to work with, and the cross gives me more delicious milk


----------

